# 7 weeks



## luv4horses

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## felcity 45

Hi Luvforhorses,

You have nothing to be ashamed about!! You do what you think is best. You have managed to bring your daughter up without any help I am sure you would be fine doing it all again. I am sure you daughter would love being a big sister :flower:

Good luck in whatever you decide to do x


----------



## Leikela

This is really a personal decision that you need to make for yourself. Judging from your boyfriend's history, he won't be there to help you out with this kid so you need to think long and hard on whether you want to raise a kid all by yourself. Your daughter would no doubt help out though, right? And it is nothing to be ashamed about. A baby is a miracle! All the best to you!


----------

